# Tranny clunk



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

I have a 2005 GTO 6MT. I have been doing a good bit of driving with the windows down in the nice warm weather here in STL, but I am hearing a nice clunk when driving at slow speeds when I depress the clutch, and when I release the clutch if I dont match the revs just right. It is also very noisy when I go into first or second gear. Not quite a grind, but a good sounding clunk. I have taken it to one local dealer who gave me a service bulitin saying it is normal, but it seems to be getting louder and I have about 3500 miles left on my warrenty. Any ideas or similar happenings here?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hard to tell my guess it would be driveline slack that is normal.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mynameiswazy said:


> I have a 2005 GTO 6MT. I have been doing a good bit of driving with the windows down in the nice warm weather here in STL, but I am hearing a nice clunk when driving at slow speeds when I depress the clutch, and when I release the clutch if I dont match the revs just right. It is also very noisy when I go into first or second gear. Not quite a grind, but a good sounding clunk. I have taken it to one local dealer who gave me a service bulitin saying it is normal, but it seems to be getting louder and I have about 3500 miles left on my warrenty. Any ideas or similar happenings here?


*I know exactly what it is..... I just had the same thing...

It's not your transmission. It's your rear end. Your clutches in the rear are binding. The oil in the rear end breaks down. It needs replaced.

The Fix: Take it to your dealer, they will drain the old oil, clean out the rear, refill it with synthetic oil and make sure they add an additive to quiet it. 

This will happen to the rear ends. My rear was replaced at 3K due to rear end whine, at 17K on that rear I had clunking and growling, it was intermittent and got progressively worse. Once they add the new oil, give it a day or so to get the entire rear fully saturated in the new oil. Mine is fine now.*


----------



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *I know exactly what it is..... I just had the same thing...
> 
> It's not your transmission. It's your rear end. Your clutches in the rear are binding. The oil in the rear end breaks down. It needs replaced.
> 
> ...



Thats good to know. I bought the car out of state and the local dealerships here in the St Louis area are pretty crappy when it comes to service. Was the rear end service covered under warrenty, and if not what was the charge?

thanks a lot


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mynameiswazy said:


> Thats good to know. I bought the car out of state and the local dealerships here in the St Louis area are pretty crappy when it comes to service. Was the rear end service covered under warrenty, and if not what was the charge?
> 
> thanks a lot


*It's all warranty. The entire car is covered 3/36 except normal wear and tear items. This is DEFINITELY a warranty issue. Take the car to a Pontiac dealer and tell them you heard what the problem is and what the corrective action is. A TSB telling you clunking and grinding is normal is horse$hit. They will have to examine it before rendering their opinion but it is an easy fix.*


----------



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

Fantastic. I appreciate the help on this one.


----------

